# convenio especial In Lanzarote



## tracybaker624 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Does anyone know if the convenio especial (which is the state healthcare system you can pay into after being a resident for 1 year) operates in Lanzarote and how much it is - how we would go about applying for it? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tracybaker624 said:


> Hi Does anyone know if the convenio especial (which is the state healthcare system you can pay into after being a resident for 1 year) operates in Lanzarote and how much it is - how we would go about applying for it? Thanks


:welcome:

I don't think that it is available in Lanzarote yet, but you'll find details of the costs here for when it is, as it will be eventually. You apply at the INSS office.

Healthcare In Spain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, I read the other week that it is or would shortly be available in the two Canary Island provinces.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*The Convenio Especial has been launched in the Canary Islands!*

The Convenio Especial is already up and running in the Canary Islands!

You should be able to pick up an application form from your local public health centre and return it there once completed too. 

Please note that this scheme has only recently been introduced and therefore it may be the case that not all of the health centres are aware of the correct procedures to follow. If this occurs, please raise this with the Healthcare Team at the British Consulate and we will liaise directly with the Health Authorities in the Canaries to resolve this.

You can contact us on 902 109 356 and then follow the dialling instructions 1, 3, 3 and then either 1 or 2 or email us at [email protected].

Please see the section entitled "Purchasing Public Health Insurance" on www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain for further information. 

Just to add, the main requirement is that you have been registered on the padron OR as a resident for at least one year prior to being able to apply.

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## tracybaker624 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you! Do you know how much it costs per person. I will be moving with my partner of 16 years and our 7 year old daughter. Also do you know if my daughter will be covered for dental appointments/procedures and opticians like we are in England?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tracybaker624 said:


> Thank you! Do you know how much it costs per person. I will be moving with my partner of 16 years and our 7 year old daughter. Also do you know if my daughter will be covered for dental appointments/procedures and opticians like we are in England?


Spectacles have to be paid for, very similar prices to the U.K., dental treatment is mainly private, however there is a free dental practitioner in our health centre.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tracybaker624 said:


> Thank you! Do you know how much it costs per person. I will be moving with my partner of 16 years and our 7 year old daughter. Also do you know if my daughter will be covered for dental appointments/procedures and opticians like we are in England?


the link from UKinSpain in the post before yours explains the costs


as Hepa says, dental & optical care aren't covered


----------



## tracybaker624 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Spectacles have to be paid for, very similar prices to the U.K., dental treatment is mainly private, however there is a free dental practitioner in our health centre.


Cool thanks - Which healthcare center are you with? Also do you know of any reasonably priced private medical healthcare companies as we have to have our own healthcare for a year before we can access the Spanish system? Tx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

tracybaker624 said:


> Cool thanks - Which healthcare center are you with? Also do you know of any reasonably priced private medical healthcare companies as we have to have our own healthcare for a year before we can access the Spanish system? Tx


We are with the Canary Island Health care, run by the Canary Island Government, local health centre is within walking distance at the hospital in Valverde.

I have never had to use private healthcare, whilst living here in the Canary Isles, so I cannot really help.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

So am I correct in saying that if you retired to the Canaries, you would have to get private health insurance to cover you for the first year of being a resident, before you qualify for the state health system? Does this apply if one of us is 56 but not working?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Duchess said:


> So am I correct in saying that if you retired to the Canaries, you would have to get private health insurance to cover you for the first year of being a resident, before you qualify for the state health system? Does this apply if one of us is 56 but not working?


If one is a pensioner, O.A.P., with the form S1, you can get free Spanish health care for both, the 56 year old being dependent of the O.A.P. Prescriptions cost 10%. No need for private care.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Hepa, so much to research!


----------

